# Something Ice-cream can't fix.



## Razzles (Apr 24, 2010)

*My DP is directly related to...*​
*My DP is directly related to *

Anxiety/Depression1441.18%A blood-sugar issue 25.88%Post-traumatic stress720.59%Vitamin deficiency12.94%My diet25.88%My sleep schedule411.76%Other physical health issue25.88%Other mental health issue25.88%


----------



## Razzles (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm 21 years old and I believe that I've been suffering from DP for about 6 years. It's kind of hard to say since, unlike many other sufferers, I cannot pinpoint the moment it started. I can name a few times when it peaked and I completely lost touch with reality, but that's about it.
I suffer from a few other things that may contribute, please let me know if you have discovered connections with any of these issues:
Hypoglycemia, Panic Disorder, Mitral Valve Prolapse, Anemia, Vitamins D and B12 deficiency, and a Convergence Insufficiency
I've been on loads of drugs for "depression" (hah) and anxiety, but none of them have seemed to help the DP. I've tried anti-depressants, anti-anxiety, anti-psychotics, and seizure medication. I've tried pot enough times to know that it only makes things worse. Therapy hasn't helped yet, but that might be because all of the therapists I've tried have been idiots. 
I'm not really sure why I have DP... because of my anxiety? A symptom of some physical issue? A result of past trauma? Just the way I was born? I'd really like to know.

Anyway, I wish I could make it go away. There are so many things that I love, and I'd just like to be able to enjoy them consistently rather than just when I'm in a DP lull. I love opera, ballet, and theatre. I love art; mostly impressionist and modern. I love high fashion and good wine. I love people a lot, and animals too. 
If you have any advice or wisdom you'd like to share, it's very welcome. I'm just looking for answers and cures, like everyone else here. Thank you.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Razzles said:


> Hi, I'm 21 years old and I believe that I've been suffering from DP for about 6 years. It's kind of hard to say since, unlike many other sufferers, I cannot pinpoint the moment it started. I can name a few times when it peaked and I completely lost touch with reality, but that's about it.
> I suffer from a few other things that may contribute, please let me know if you have discovered connections with any of these issues:
> Hypoglycemia, Panic Disorder, Mitral Valve Prolapse, Anemia, Vitamins D and B12 deficiency, and a Convergence Insufficiency
> I've been on loads of drugs for "depression" (hah) and anxiety, but none of them have seemed to help the DP. I've tried anti-depressants, anti-anxiety, anti-psychotics, and seizure medication. I've tried pot enough times to know that it only makes things worse. Therapy hasn't helped yet, but that might be because all of the therapists I've tried have been idiots.
> ...


Hey cool poll! It made me think about my DP. For sure my DP is related to panic disorder for me personally. It is also related to post traumatic stress for me. I haven't been diagnosed with the later, but when I have been in therapy and discussed things from my past, my DP has gotten worse in the middle of therapy, so I think it could be related to it, or maybe I was just getting a panic attack.

I think I have always had a tendency to dissociate since childhood, but when there have been times when my anxiety hasn't bothered me in life, then I don't notice my DP that much and it doesn't really matter to me.

I am very fortunate because these days I am in a good place. Last month, my DP definitely made me feel challenged. I almost felt like I was going to have a nervous breakdown. I thought I was going to burst at the seems, and I was brimming with existential questions that were unanswerable. I was depressed.

I am doing better now because I am in therapy. I am also learning some cognitive techniques to help my panic, and I am doing and started to teach yoga (I was in a training all last year). I am thankfully doing really well. The Yoga helped relieve some of the pressure in my body, and the therapy is helping me sort out my thoughts. I was also able to calm my existential thoughts when I realized many people have questions about the universe and existence, and I can enjoy the mystery and beauty of it all.

I hope I have helped somewhat. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Razzles (Apr 24, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Hey cool poll! It made me think about my DP. For sure my DP is related to panic disorder for me personally. It is also related to post traumatic stress for me. I haven't been diagnosed with the later, but when I have been in therapy and discussed things from my past, my DP has gotten worse in the middle of therapy, so I think it could be related to it, or maybe I was just getting a panic attack.
> 
> I think I have always had a tendency to dissociate since childhood, but when there have been times when my anxiety hasn't bothered me in life, then I don't notice my DP that much and it doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> ...


Yeah I usually get DP/DR the worst when I'm on the verge of having a panic attack or on my "panic prone" days, so perhaps it was both DP and a panic attack during your therapy sessions. I'm very glad you're doing well right now! I should look into trying some cognitive techniques, rather than just regular old therapy. Thanks for sharing!

These poll results are very interesting. I'm curious about what sort of blood-sugar issues people have, since I'm hypoglycemic.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Razzles said:


> Yeah I usually get DP/DR the worst when I'm on the verge of having a panic attack or on my "panic prone" days, so perhaps it was both DP and a panic attack during your therapy sessions. I'm very glad you're doing well right now! I should look into trying some cognitive techniques, rather than just regular old therapy. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> These poll results are very interesting. I'm curious about what sort of blood-sugar issues people have, since I'm hypoglycemic.


The relationship between blood sugar and anxiety is interesting. Apparently, I read once that that cycle of what the body tries to do when we feed it sugar also makes the body release adrenaline when it tries to balance blood sugar which can bring on a panic attack if you feel sensitive to it. Sometimes when I have eaten very sweet things like chocolate chip pancakes, I get panic attacks. Eating more protein can be beneficial to me.


----------



## Tenebris In Lux (Dec 5, 2010)

I have severe anemia. I think that it might contribute somewhat to my DPD/DR due to the fact that both anemia and DPD/DR can make me feel fatigued/drowsy/zombie-like. When I take my supplements (namely iron vitamin with orange juice) I feel a little better, but I can always assume this is a placebo of sorts. Bringing me to the fact that the "ignoring the DPD/DR it will go away" mindset is somewhat helpful.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Tenebris In Lux said:


> I have severe anemia. I think that it might contribute somewhat to my DPD/DR due to the fact that both anemia and DPD/DR can make me feel fatigued/drowsy/zombie-like. When I take my supplements (namely iron vitamin with orange juice) I feel a little better, but I can always assume this is a placebo of sorts. Bringing me to the fact that the "ignoring the DPD/DR it will go away" mindset is somewhat helpful.


Have you tried B12? (~5000mcg sublingual in the morning) It is used for severe anemia. It is also vital for the health of nerve tissue.


----------

